# Was your period delayed on progestrone suppositories?



## chocci

Hey Guys

Just wanted to do an interesting poll really. I am on progestrone suppositories after ICSi and was reading it could cause period delay, so now i wont even know if i am preggers with missed period grrrrrrrrr and will have to rely on testing nost likely. I just wondered how many of you did or didnt get their period while using these during hte 2ww and also i have had some intereding side affects and wondered what your were and if you got a BFN did you have pregnancy like symptoms? I have chickened out of testing today and will be doing tomorrow morning if:witch: does not show.


----------



## BizyBee

Do you have a date when you're supposed to stop taking it? Last cycle I O'ed around CD19 and took progesterone for CD18-32. My AF arrived on CD36. I believe you may have a delayed AF if you are still taking it. When you stop taking the supplement, it is supposed to trigger a period (unless you've implanted already). Good luck with testing! :dust:


----------



## chocci

They never actually said at hospital to be honest all they have said is all the time is keep taking everything until we tell you to STOP, so i just follow that, if i got my period i would probably ring but it think they will want me to keep taking it until i have bloods on wed to be honest! 

Surely there are others out there who can respond to this thread, i dont have much look starting threads and i thought this one would be interesting :(


----------



## Dilek

Hi Hun

I just had ICSI and got my 1st BFP. i cant really give you my expereince if your period comes on time or not. But i am google maniac and have read of many cases where it has delayes there period and others have got theirs early. Im sure you know, everyone is different. The IVF 2ww is the hardest thing i ever did and i broke down many times.

I did not have any symptoms before i tested positive besides some mild cramping. Even my (.Y.) went back to their original size. Im sending you some positive vibes and cant wait to hear your news.

Btw, even if you get your period, FC advise us still do continue with the suppersitories.


----------



## chocci

Dilek said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> I just had ICSI and got my 1st BFP. i cant really give you my expereince if your period comes on time or not. But i am google maniac and have read of many cases where it has delayes there period and others have got theirs early. Im sure you know, everyone is different. The IVF 2ww is the hardest thing i ever did and i broke down many times.
> 
> I did not have any symptoms before i tested positive besides some mild cramping. Even my (.Y.) went back to their original size. Im sending you some positive vibes and cant wait to hear your news.
> 
> Btw, even if you get your period, FC advise us still do continue with the suppersitories.

Did a test and neg, ding ding next round i suppose. Feel shit. I felt really unwell last night. Every muscle ached as it has done from 3pm to 5pm every night for last 5 nights - felt like horrendous growing pains the like of which i have not felt since i was 14! Had terrible heartburn and began to think cricky either i am really ill, pregnant or its the supositeries. I tested and BFN! :cry::hissy:

Dont really know where to go from here, if it does not work with a top quality embryo and i have never ever got pregnant I am wondering if there is somthing wrong with me and i cant implant. I cant explain how shit i felt with the suppoz and am going to have to mention it to consultant i think in case its something to note?

Back to square one now but i dont think i will ever get my baby at this rate :(


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs:


----------

